# Look what landed on my back at work



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This 6-7 inch long Praying Mantis landed on my back at work while I was unloading my truck. I scooped her up and brought her home for a few photos, bought her some crickets and I will be releasing her again Saturday. I'm assuming a female by the very large size. Very interesting, inquisitive insect, watches everything! Sept. and Oct. are prime for mantids. I'm glad to see these guys are flourishing around here.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

mantids are awesome insects.....

she is a beauty.......

I have a good mantid profile if you want to set her up........


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking mantis.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Good,

The mantis I found in my house was mean... lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I've seen a lot of them around my apartment complex and the trailer court across the street--probably more this year than I've seen in my entire life!

It's freaky to walk by a bush and have a 6-8" insect fly at you when you didn't see it at first, but I love mantids anyway! Good find, Serrapygo!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dang serrapigo- i didnt know we had them here in wi???


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Is there an introduced population up there?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> mantids are awesome insects.....
> 
> she is a beauty.......
> 
> I have a good mantid profile if you want to set her up........


I thought about that, but she's better off free to make more mantids. Thanks Croc!



> Omnius Posted Today, 01:44 AM
> Is there an introduced population up there?


More than likely, yes. This summer has been a good one for finding rare spiders and insects that I haven't seen around here in a long time though, so who knows.



> KINGofKINGS Posted Yesterday, 07:46 PM
> Dang serrapigo- i didnt know we had them here in wi???


I didn't realize YOU were here in WI. Lucky us.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bad ass insect. This is gonna sound bad for you bug lovers







sorry... The mantis is about the only bug I wouldnt step on if I saw it crossing my path... oh ya, that and a lady bug.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

man love it... i use to catch those all the time when i lived in kansas :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

With females eating males the odds are higher of seeing females this time of year. I've gotten egg masses out of them before too.

Odd thing is they start to deteriorate after a few months. Anyone else have them live longer than a year? I've always found them to be awesome pets.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

really cool


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> With females eating males the odds are higher of seeing females this time of year. I've gotten egg masses out of them before too.
> 
> Odd thing is they start to deteriorate after a few months. Anyone else have them live longer than a year? I've always found them to be awesome pets.


I don't think they do live any longer than a few months. They are cool insects to keep regardless.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

its that time of year where u hear the buzzing of the scarb and mantis are seen alot more this year then ever before. saw a huge one outside my window at work. must have been like 12 i nchs. it was the length of a sheet of paper.
those are some very nice pics you took...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i remember i used to collect them and breed them.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful but insects gross me out. Im a city boy only thing I see is roaches and sewer rats.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice,
They are very interesting.
I got this pic a couple years ago in November at the beach...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i swear if that thing landed on my back i wouldve dialed 911 to get it off.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> oh ya, that and a lady bug.


Maybe a lady bug setup in your future?









Awesome praying mantis... Always freaked me out though..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

KILLERLEXUS said:


> its that time of year where u hear the buzzing of the scarb and mantis are seen alot more this year then ever before. saw a huge one outside my window at work. must have been like 12 i nchs. it was the length of a sheet of paper.
> those are some very nice pics you took...


Holy crap! That would truly be a mantis to behold! I'm not so sure they get that big though.

Nice pic winkyee!
[/quote]

I was surprised at the strength of their 'grabbers'. In the first pic, when he grabbed onto my thumb to pull himself up, my eyes almost left their sockets! And check out the spines!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet looking mantis I see them every once and awhile at my work.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea how long they will live ?
Are they easy to keep?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=57717


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=57717


----------

